# V.Vasiliev seminar in FL, Oct. 11-12, 2003



## SonnyPuzikas (Jul 7, 2003)

Vladimir Vasiliev will be conducting 2 day seminar covering all aspects of work with/ against edged weapons at 
Russian Combat Academy in Sarasota, Florida on 
Saturday, October 11th and Sunday, October 12th, 2003.

Russian Combat Academy
126 N. Orange Ave.
Sarasota, FL 34236
941-356-9371
941-342-9691

Attendance is limited. 

For more details e-mail progressivecombat@att.net


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2003)

This is coming up soon!


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 6, 2003)

For those interested in experiencing Systema at its best - you CANT go wrong by attending this seminar. Vlad's always the main attraction BUT there are so many experienced practitioners of Systema planning on attending - its going to be as though you are surrounded by instructors...not to mention Sonny's a great host.
:apv: :apv: :apv: :apv: 
Since I cant make it out there this year - a toast to all who can!


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks comrade... 
Indeed it will be special. Next to many subjects of edged weapons realm being covered in great detail- including knife throwing, work against blade in confined spaces and on the ground, it will be filmed for future release on video. 
Will let you know how it went next week...%-}


----------

